
Pictures Show What the 1918 Flu Pandemic Looked Like (2018) - acqq
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/gabrielsanchez/deadly-pandemic-world-influenza-world-war-wwi-flu
======
feralimal
from:
[https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/14/8/07-1313_article](https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/14/8/07-1313_article)

"Many influenza experts, policy makers, and knowledgeable observers believe
that a novel influenza A (H1N1) strain directly caused most deaths during the
1918–19 pandemic, often from a hemorrhagic pneumonitis that rapidly progressed
to acute respiratory distress syndrome and death (1–3). Not surprisingly,
plans and resources to respond to the next influenza pandemic focus almost
exclusively on the virus, i.e., preventive vaccines and antiviral treatment of
infections with a novel influenza strain (4). However, healthcare providers,
medical experts, and published data from the 1918 period suggest that most
deaths were caused by secondary bacterial pneumonias (5–12); hemorrhagic
pneumonitis that rapidly progressed to death was considered an alarming but
uncommon clinical manifestation (8,11–13)."

The way I'm reading that, it doesn't seem that it's that clear that it was the
flu that was to blame.

And it seems a pretty fair guess that the reason it spread was as a result of
the end of WWI.

